# 2000 a6 2.7 clutch recommendations



## chimpone (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm looking for an aftermarket clutch for my car and would love recommendations...It's completely stock and I'd prefer a standard or sport clutch depending on the feedback I get...Also, in first gear it seems to be slipping, it almost feels like the tires are peeling out and I lose power...I't doesn't happen in any other gear, but that's the reason I think it's one for a new clutch...


----------

